# Is bettafix safe?



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

I just bought bettafix betta medication for my betta fish with ripped fins. Is this the right product i should be using? Oh and is it safe for my betta? It smells kind of like selson blue shampoo...... :dunno:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Bettafix is very controversial. It's a watered down version of Melafix. I've heard good and bad things about it, mostly bad though. I've heard that it can make the fish lethargic. 

For just ripped fins, aquarium salt will heal him right up. I don't use medication until I absolutely have to because like humans, they can be very sensitive to some medications. What size tank is he in? Is it heated? Keeping the water clean, warm and adding aquarium salt will help heal his fins.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If you need medicine, I recommend something OTHER then bettafix. I personally don't use it anymore. I used to use it, but don't now. 

Meds are a LAST resort. so if you need meds, get some maracyn or Jungle fungus eliminator.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You don't need medication for a ripped fin. You should really try to stay away from any sort of medication all together unless its a last resort.

Always try warm temps, aquarium salt, and clean water for 10 days before even considering meds.


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

oh ok, I was getting aquarium salt, when a petsmart lady said "you should not get that for your freshwater betta fish, it can kill him." So i didnt et it, but i am going to go back to the store and get the salt.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

One piece of advice, don't listen to the pet store people. 99% of them have no clue what their talking about.


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

ok


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

aquarium salt CAN hurt your fish over time. Thats why we always say only treat for 10 days.. if you don't see progress by then move on to other methods. But.. on the other hand it is MUCH safer than any other medication.

For the short term aquarium salt is one of the most useful things to have.. it helps with stress, illness, injury, and provides electrolytes.


----------



## minti13 (Nov 21, 2009)

okay. So return the bettafix and get the salt.got it thank you


----------

